# Mortise depth size???



## elrod08 (Jul 1, 2011)

If a table is 2" in depth, would it be foolish to install a half inch depth key into the mortise? We are using the keys to prevent the splits in the tabletops from further splitting in the future. We are routing out the mortise with a plunge router (using a key template) first and then using the template to cut out the key to stick into the mortise with a rubber malet. The bit we have cuts half inch depth. I was thinking it would be stronger to have a key at least one inch deep.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

elrod08 said:


> If a table is 2" in depth, would it be foolish to install a half inch depth key into the mortise? We are using the keys to prevent the splits in the tabletops from further splitting in the future. We are routing out the mortise with a plunge router (using a key template) first and then using the template to cut out the key to stick into the mortise with a rubber malet. The bit we have cuts half inch depth. I was thinking it would be stronger to have a key at least one inch deep.


What are you mortising? Can you explain in more detail? How about pictures?











 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

"Butterfly's" to fix a split in a 2" thick table top?BW


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You have to make such decisions based on the circumstances, how bad is the split, does it go completely through the depth, does the grain or lumber characteristics lead you to think it may cup, twist or open more. One option may be to put butterflies on both top and bottom. They don't necessarily have to line up perfectly, just be in proximity. That would give you an inch of hold, 1/2" each face.


----------

